# [Updated With Link] Toro patch file w/ radios-Anyone Extract the New Radios Yet? JDQ39



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone received the OTA _and_ knows how to extract the new radios to share with everyone else. Probably won't really be any better but new things are still fun to play with for a couple minutes.

http://www.androidpo...s-ota-imminent/

Version JDQ39-from-JRO03O

Update, here is a link to the update file. This is the full patch which includes the radios. Do your research, I'm not responsible for bricks, spilled milk or nuclear war.

https://docs.google....dit?usp=sharing

Radios only zip below. Flash in recovery.

https://www.box.com/shared/rcrgzlt397pur47ud1iz

https://docs.google....dit?usp=sharing

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks to [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]El Madhatter and Oldblue910 over at the other place for the hard work getting this for the Android community...and mwalt2 for the flashable zip.[/background]


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think so and there's no reason to really ask as this will be posted on the internet when its available.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven58 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm glad you asked. I hadn't even heard of new radios. I'm hoping for better reception, now?


----------



## StuckInTheSkull (Oct 12, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2173457
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

StuckInTheSkull said:


> -Link-
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1990098&page=23 This one is more active - still in a holding pattern.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I can haz new radios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

masully84 said:


> I can haz new radios?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


No you can't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I saw the activity on the other forum...it doesn't sound like anyone else but that one guys that got the alleged OTA. I was hoping maybe someone here would have got it also. Oh well.


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://forum.xda-dev...1990098&page=27 looks like we just got the flashable zip!!!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

OTA file was just posted to XDA.

http://forum.xda-dev...4&postcount=266

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a copy...

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1ReSMcHudEDaUZOc2dlaWJibkE/edit?usp=sharing

Thanks to El Madhatter and Oldblue910 over at the other place.


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just downloaded this can I flash it over my current rom or do I have to return to stock before flashing this zip?

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hendrix17 said:


> Just downloaded this can I flash it over my current rom or do I have to return to stock before flashing this zip?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


It's a patch...need to be on official factory version.


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

wideopn11 said:


> It's a patch...need to be on official factory version.


 Thanks!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Radio zip here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38768515
[CDMA][Radio] 4.2.2 JDQ39 Radios - FK01/FK02
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Both radios are included in this 7zip file and patched the LTE one with the previous radio from 4.1.1 with bspatch (which is how they're patched in the OTA). Before someone asks, no I am not making a flashable recovery zip. I don't believe or recommend flashing radios in recovery because things are prone to go wrong that way.

1) unzip the radios

2) flash each in fastboot

to save anyone from looking it up who forgot the fastboot commands:


```
<br />
adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot flash radio radio-lte.img<br />
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma.img<br />
fastboot reboot<br />
```
3) reboot (redundant, but ya)


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashed, no issues, new radios, thicker hair, bulgier biceps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Handoff between LTE and CDMA is a bit quicker, nothing else special.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Handoff between LTE and CDMA is a bit quicker, nothing else special.


Noticed the same. CDMA signal appears to be a tad better. Was at -93...now at -83 solid. Not jumping between the two as was the case before. However that's probably subjective. 
But any improvement is welcomed.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Was at -93...now at -83 solid.


I'm noticing the same results, but I seldom check enough to get a more acurate sample. I only noticed that I had one more bar than usual, and that's when I checked the status.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

so to be clear you can't flash this in recovery while on a custom ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

The ROM has nothing to do with the radio flashable zip. You need custom recovery and there is a radio zip circulating that works from any radio version.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> The ROM has nothing to do with the radio flashable zip. You need custom recovery and there is a radio zip circulating that works from any radio version.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I flashed the zip from XDA by mwalt2, all good here

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone else experience data drops with the new radios yet? I've had 2 now in 2 hrs. I'm running JBSourcery 4.2.2


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it worth flashing these on 4.1.2? I highly doubt they made any improvements.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Honestly, the transition between 3g/4g is 10 fold better.

And no drops so far... running aokp with latest lean kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

LOLFWD said:


> Is it worth flashing these on 4.1.2? I highly doubt they made any improvements.


Good question, honestly I wish I could answer it for you. I flashed them cause I'm running 4.2.2.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Good question, honestly I wish I could answer it for you. I flashed them cause I'm running 4.2.2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


OS version has no impact (as in won't break anything and radio firmware operates on a lower level than the OS) on what radio firmware one runs so far on the Gnexus. Flash them if you're running anything (even 4.0) or not.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> OS version has no impact (as in won't break anything and radio firmware operates on a lower level than the OS) on what radio firmware one runs so far on the Gnexus. Flash them if you're running anything (even 4.0) or not.


Thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

rester555 said:


> Honestly, the transition between 3g/4g is 10 fold better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1


----------



## LOLFWD (Jun 20, 2012)

I bit the bullet and flashed on 4.1.2, I have a solid -100dbm in my cube at work where I had -120 all the time before.


----------



## dreitzell78 (Nov 18, 2011)

I flashed zip by mwalt, all seems well. What is the patch? And do I need to redo the radio's?

I515.09 V.FK01 / I515.FK02 is what I have

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

